# ice auger blades



## duckkiller (Nov 23, 2004)

hey i anm looking for a pair of blades for a 4 inch hand ice auger and the name is a mora and or do any people now how to sharpen the old blades


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Dont bother trying to sharpen them yourself unless you are real good at it. You should be able to find them on the internet, or where you bought them. I have an 8 " mora hand auger, get the blades at wal-mart or most sporting goods stores.


----------



## duckkiller (Nov 23, 2004)

hey do u want to sell your mora for $12


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I'd give it to you if you wanted it, never use it anymore, got an eskimo power auger, so I don't need it.


----------



## duckkiller (Nov 23, 2004)

k thanks just find the shipping and i will send the money


----------

